# Show me the Ears! (Please Post!)



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I want to see pictures of Hav ears, so post and picture away. 

This can also be a thread about taking care of the ears (inside and outside).


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I know you guys have Havs around here with ears! How long do you let the ears (outside) get? What is the length of your Hav's ears?

Do you pluck inside ear hair or not? What do you do to clean the inside of the ears?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's the larger size of my avatar pic which shows the current length of Tori's ears. I like them this length because it keeps them out of her food (raw) when she eats.

Also, her ears have a lot of hair so, I do pluck them regularly and I use a cleaner which dries, deodorizes and acidifies after every bath.


----------



## graciesmum (Feb 5, 2010)

I tip Ellie's ears like a yorkie or westie, I love the short ear look. I don't believe in plucking ears clean, just enough for the air to flow in, and since Ellie has minimal ear hair, I don't pluck hers. I use Chris Christiansen's Miracle Ear cleaner - love it!


----------



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

Rose has very waxy ears that are prone to infections, so I clean them out every day with cotton balls (slightly damp with ear cleaner). Her ears are also very hairy, and I pluck them about once a week. So far I haven't had a problem with the length of her outside ear hair...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is a silly pic of Justice when she was a baby-and a current one from this weekend.
We now call her "Floppy" because this girl has some EARS!! Ha!
As far as care- I dry the ears with a cotton ball or paper towel after a bath, and I pluck some hair but leave some hair. I have had maybe one or two ear infections in the 6 1/2 years I have been doing this.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

here's my favorite one of Jasper's ears. Ehhh What's Up Doc?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Oh my those are some cute pics.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Look at Rosie's ears in her picture. That was at about 6 months. I recently had her trimmed and we cut off about three inches of length on the ears so they are still as long as they were in the picture. I don't put ear hair or do anything to them. I just make sure I dry the outside around the ear canal when bathing her. I am careful not to get water in them. My vet said to stay out of the ears and I do. Now my schnauzers had lots of hair in the ear canal and it had to be plucked out every so often. Rosie doesn't have that kind of ear hair.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy, I love that picture of Jasper!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I've never cut Lola's ears, at a little over 10 months, they're a little below her chin. Here's a recent pic from my phone. I try to pluck some hairs with my fingers when I brush her or when she's laying on my lap. She doesn't mind a few plucks.....but when I really start plucking, she backs away & I stop. If they look dirty [which they do every so often], I clean them with a damp q-tip just around the outside, never inside the ear. I try not to spray water directly on them or really shampoo them much when I bathe her. I take her to the groomers about every other month & supposedly they clean them as needed. I feel like maybe I should do more ear maintenance, so am interested to read how others take care of their havs ears. She scratches them, but I think its seasonal allergies b/c she scratches more when the weather changes & changing her food a few times didn't help.


----------

